# New employer wants to send me to Europe for training before visa is issued



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi there, I just accepted a very good job offer with a global company in Dubai but they want to send me to their headquarter in Europe for a 1-week training while waiting for my work visa to be processed. How does this sound to you? Is it okay to do that before my work visa is issued? Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes. No problem. why do you ask?


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Because my work visa has not yet been processed so technically I'm not an employee there yet



Andy Capp said:


> yes. No problem. why do you ask?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

my company did the same to me, I think as long as you have your contract signed before you leave it's ok.

btw they did leave me stranded in the UK for 2 months (I was supposed to go for 2 weeks only) but that was because it was right in the middle of |Ramadan, and then the company's insurance expired, and then bla bla bla

But yeah eventually they did send me the visa, and in the meanwhile of course they paid for a nice flat and car hire for me back in UK


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah the work visa is likely to be delayed because of Ramadan and Eid. I'm very excited about this new job and I think it's a good idea to have the training now since I don't have any other commitments. Was yours a paid training (in addition to the travel expenses)? 



dizzyizzy said:


> my company did the same to me, I think as long as you have your contract signed before you leave it's ok.
> 
> btw they did leave me stranded in the UK for 2 months (I was supposed to go for 2 weeks only) but that was because it was right in the middle of |Ramadan, and then the company's insurance expired, and then bla bla bla
> 
> But yeah eventually they did send me the visa, and in the meanwhile of course they paid for a nice flat and car hire for me back in UK


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes the training period was paid of course...good luck and congratulations on the new job


----------

